
Anti-immigration Sweden Democrats become country’s largest party - draugadrotten
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/d144b594-4703-11e5-b3b2-1672f710807b.html?siteedition=intl
======
amyjess
Wonderful website design. There's a giant overlay preventing me from reading
the article that redirects me to the main page when I click the close button.

Is there a better source for this?

~~~
ehvatum
Hear hear. Also, with javascript disabled, I am presented with a blank white
page. The content of the articles may be interesting, but everything else
about FT's site is trash.

E: The FT article is probably just this Reuters bit:
[http://uk.reuters.com/article/2015/08/20/uk-sweden-
politics-...](http://uk.reuters.com/article/2015/08/20/uk-sweden-politics-
poll-idUKKCN0QP0Q120150820) I can't actually say for sure, however, as FT's
site is unusable.

~~~
amyjess
Ah.

Well, that headline is kind of misleading. I though this was for an election:
turns out it's just an opinion poll published in a newspaper.

------
rue
Read another way: 75% of Swedes reject anti-immigration agenda. Nearly all of
those for it have now jumped to the party.

------
cbd1984
Flagged as blogspam.

Original article: [http://uk.reuters.com/article/2015/08/20/uk-sweden-
politics-...](http://uk.reuters.com/article/2015/08/20/uk-sweden-politics-
poll-idUKKCN0QP0Q120150820)

